
A machine to replace fast food burger flippers - BadCookie
http://momentummachines.com/
======
JoeAltmaier
I've predicted this for years. Now automate the ordering and delivery. Imagine
a drive-up fast-food joint with no people inside at all! Just swipe your card,
get a history of your orders and today's specials, speak or touch and drive up
to the chute to get your hot, custom burger and fries!

Talk about social impact is inevitable. I would just mention that far more
people are affected by timely safe food preparation, than are 'put out of a
job'. Maybe 10X?

------
pedalpete
For mass production of burgers, restaurants will also benefit from the
consistency in toppings.

Tough to believe, but places that sell a LOT of burgers have to calculate how
many slices they get out of a tomato and how many tomatoes go on each burger.
But the people making the burgers are not as consistent. This all comes into
effect in ordering and budgeting which won't be as much of an issue if a
machine is doing the work.

I've never had to do it, but a friend ran the food ordering for a large group
of restaurants that sold millions of burgers a year, and it was there job to
figure out how many tomatoes to buy in a quarter.

------
antihero
Fantastic! So I assume with this revolutionary advancement in human
technology, all the burger flippers can retire comfortably now that machines
can do their job for them. No?

~~~
georgemcbay
Well to be fair to the company, I really like the "We want to help" bit at the
bottom of their main page. Seeing that they had even just given that issue
some thought gave me a very positive first impression of the company... But I
still think it is somewhat naive to believe that all of this automation coming
in the next 20 years is going to create more jobs just because it did during
the first industrial revolution.

